# What is the best Thermometer



## jmedic25 (Aug 22, 2007)

Calling all smokers.  I am looking to buy a good therm for smoking and grilling.  I would love to have one with the fancy remote unit. (Oregon Scientific model AW131) I am most concerned with accuracy.  Also I am leaning away from a regular probe therm. cause I hate repeatadly opening my smoker nearing the end of a cook.  So I need some help from ya'll.

Thanks,
Justin


P.S.  This is for the meat not the smoker itself


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope I understood you correctly. If you're looking for a meat therm, there are several that use a wire attached (unless it is a remote) to the probe that should be in the meat and reading the cooking temp. With the probe wire outside of the smoker, the processing unit will tell you the current temp of the meat. All without opening your smoker. I hope I read you correctly.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 22, 2007)

Justin..
Can't tell ya anything about the aw131, cause I can't find any up in this area...but I do use the maverick et73...is a remote unit.. has two probes...1 for the smoker and 1 for the meat...transmit range is decent.. and the one I have had for over a year now is still pretty accurate...Good luck..


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 22, 2007)

Here here,  IMO, I think you left out the best 'smoker oriented' thermometer around.  The ET-73 is absolutely a must for any pitmaster.


----------



## jmedic25 (Aug 22, 2007)

Your right after reading my post, is confusing.  What is the best wirless therm in yall's opinion.  
Justin


----------

